# The wagging of the tail



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

When we first got our goats I never saw them wagging their tails--I see them do it alot now--when they are playing and when they see us. Are they like dogs and wag their tail when they are happy? Or is it a hormonal thing (like the does being in heat?) onder:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine will wag theirs in play or when they think I have something for them


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

oh good! It means they are happy, I was not sure but I like that :clap: 

My doe that was anemic when I got her has come so far--she was the most "feral" goat--never wanting to be touched or be around us. Treating her and making sure she has her medications & vitamins was quite a challenge since she was very hard to catch--plus I did not want to stress her out. 

But....during all of that she has bonded so closely with us and often now she will be the first one to come running when she sees us. The past few days I have seen her wag her tail.....makes my heart smile


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it is emotional.... when they are happy they wag, when they are angry they wag.... or at least mine do......

look at the rest of the body to get the context and know why they are wagging...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... they are thinking happy thoughts..... :thumb: 

Although... I also see it just before they butt heads...


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

My does do wag when they are in heat. That is my best sign. Babies just wag a lot!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

my buck will wag his tail when he sees me, awww


----------

